# Laptop for 50K



## xtremevicky (Apr 5, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

50,000


2) What size notebook would you prefer?

d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if 

India , Bangalore / Bhopal

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP , Lenovo , Dell
b. Dislike: Acer .


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this Laptop?

Lots of Internet Surfing , Games , Lots of Data (GBS) , Movies .

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

No ( At home only)


7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

Yes , FIFA , FM , COD , MOHAA , UT .

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
I am ready to compromise on this

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Offline Deal

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
NA

12) Any special requirement ?
1GB GFX
Minimum 500 GB HDD
Minimun 4GB RAM
Minimum i3 Processor

Well , I think i have specified my needs . Suggestions please ?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

How many days can you wait ?

I'm asking this because newer sandy-bridge based laptops will soon start flooding the market and the current lineup would get outdated.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I can wait for some 15 days or so ! If you are really suggesting me to wait more than that and If I can get a good deal then I can wait for more time .


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

Newer sandy-bridge processors are 40-50% faster than the earlier Nehalm processors & they are even more power efficient.

The only choice available for a sandy-bridge laptop is Dell XPS15 which slightly exceeds your budget (by 5-10k). If you are a student, you can get a 5% discount.

See this: The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

The default GT-525M GPU is bad for gaming. The GT-540M is mid-level but can handle most games in low-mid settings. Add carry-case to it & the total price goes to about 55k.

Still the GT-540M is not a great GPU for gaming. That is why I'm asking you to wait & let other brands release their offerings.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I am prepaid to wait then . What are my options in HP ? 

ATI Readon 1gb cards are coming with it . I think they are good enough .

Also , When are the Sandy-Bridge processors coming in India ? ( In every laptop )


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm guessing that it would take probably April end to mid May for other brands to launch their laptops.

I think you have no idea of graphics cards. Don't judge GPUs on the basis of 1GB, 2GB, etc. The power of GPUs depend on the specific model. For example: 512MB HD5650 will run almost all games in med-high settings while 1GB HD 550V will fail to run any game in high settings.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well , I have to buy the laptop at the end of this month as I have urgent work in the begining of may.

So , Suggestions guys ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 12, 2011)

How are these Laptops HP Pavilion Dv4- 3016 TX

Which has AMD Radeon HD 6750M (1 GB DDR5)
and

HP Pavilion DV6-3225TX

Which has a better GFX ? 
I cannot find the price for these two Anyone can tell me ?? 

Something I am missing ?


Which has ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 6550 Graphics (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Bump . 

Well , I am in the final stages . I am more or less settled on the following configuration .

Dell XPS 15
Second Generation i3
500Gb
4Gb Ram
2Gb Nvidia GT 540M.

for 51K . 

Is this what I should order or anybody has a better suggetion ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

Try for MSI ones if you are into gaming. The one that comes with 5870+i7 for 75k @ SMC


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Dude, 50K  

I just can not increase the budget !


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

Increase you budget to include Core i5 2xxx, if you can. Its worth that ~3k increment and makes your config somewhat future-proof than your current choice 
Otherwise Core i3 2xxx will be enough for your mentioned tasks - gaming, movies and surfing.

BTW, the HP laptop with 6750M looks great. 6750M is better than GT 540M. Call HP ReSeller to enquire its price.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

Then getter stick with that GT540M. But note one thing, GT540M is not a hardcore piece of GPU for gamer. But still it can play games at decent settings.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> Increase you budget to include Core i5 2xxx, if you can. Its worth that ~3k increment and makes your config somewhat future-proof than your current choice
> Otherwise Core i3 2xxx will be enough for your mentioned tasks - gaming, movies and surfing.
> 
> BTW, the HP laptop with 6750M looks great. 6750M is better than GT 540M. Call HP ReSeller to enquire its price.



I looked around for those laptops  they are having all sorts of heating issues . I know that has a better GFX but its having problems .

How much of a difference does have an i5 have over i3. 



furious_gamer said:


> Then getter stick with that GT540M. But note one thing, GT540M is not a hardcore piece of GPU for gamer. But still it can play games at decent settings.



Yea i guess this is best GFX i can get at this price .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> Is this what I should order or anybody
> has a better suggetion ?


 Every thing  looks great. An i5 would've been better.
But this config is great.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Look at this Sony Laptop

VPCCB15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Color will be black . I am told i can get this for 53K .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

Sweet config. It should perform better that the Dell one.

Reccomended.


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky said:
			
		

> How much of a difference does have an i5 have over i3



Intel Core i3 2310
Intel Core i5 2410
Compare these two side-by-side. i5 2xxx surely is better than i3 2xxx



thetechfreak said:


> Sweet config. It should perform better that the Dell one.



Not really. 6630M is inferior to GT 540M (and even to GT 525M)



> Reccomended.



Nop


----------



## rajeevk (May 4, 2011)

Well I will recommend Dell 1525 which I am using right now or XPS which is little costlier.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

Nain0 said:
			
		

> 6630M is inferior to GT
> 540M (and even to GT 525M)


 really? Thanks for info 
but wont the i5 outperform the i3?


			
				 rajeevk said:
			
		

> Well I will recommend Dell 1525 which
> I am using right now or XPS which is
> little costlier.


 No offence to you but lets not try to cofuse OP even more.


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

^^^ Yes. But in that price he can get XPS 15 with both i5 and GT 540M...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Ohh Dear God ,

First tell me , GT 540M or 6630M ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky said:
			
		

> First tell me , GT 540M or 6630M ?


 Reading this thread I get the idea 6630m


----------



## ico (May 5, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Bump .
> 
> Well , I am in the final stages . I am more or less settled on the following configuration .
> 
> ...


get   this.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

ico said:


> get   this.



Is this better than the Sony vaio's configuration ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Yes its better. I've confirmed the 540m is better.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

Now the big question for me is do I spend that extra to get i5 second generation or settle for second generation i3.


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

Lemme quote myself -



> Increase you budget to include Core i5 2xxx, if you can. Its worth that ~3k increment and makes your config somewhat future-proof than your current choice
> Otherwise Core i3 2xxx will be enough for your mentioned tasks - gaming, movies and surfing.



For performance difference between - i3 2310 and i5 2410, use the links in my previous post.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

I know what you said that is why I am inclined to put my savings on i5. Thanks for that Info.

XPS 15 will be ordered today or tomorrow ! 

Thanks for the all the help guys . I will post the performance and tests when the laptop arrives.


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

Best of Luck for the purchase and Congrats (in advance)


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

Thanks 

I should thank you for making me spend 3k or recommending i5 ?


----------



## NainO (May 5, 2011)

Well that's what we do in TDF, right?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

Yea.

Now the Dell website is down .


----------



## xtremevicky (May 9, 2011)

After a long weekend , I have booked my XPS 15. 

i5 2410 
4GB Ram
500gb HDD
2GB Nvidia GT 540M . 

54.6K . No freebies but who cares ?


----------



## karan_c1990 (May 9, 2011)

Bro try cancelling your XPS if possible,

Check this one out HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx laptop Launch in India, Price and Specs + Video Unboxing*|*iGyaan.in

MUCH better config than XPS 15 , better processor(i7 2nd gen), better graphics( ATI/AMD hd 6770 beats Nvidia 540m on notebookcheck.net), BEATS audio(super premium audio) , and comes for 53K , it's a BEAST and pretty much a steal...  I'm thinking of getting this asap.  

This is the best deal I have seen in Indian market in  YEARS..

Also, you get a HP backpack free with it..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 9, 2011)

karan_c1990 said:


> Bro try cancelling your XPS if possible,
> 
> Check this one out HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx laptop Launch in India, Price and Specs + Video Unboxing*|*iGyaan.in
> 
> ...



I know the configuration is very good ! Play a game on it for 15 minutes and you will have a good enough place to cook food . 

XPS 15 comes with JBL and beats HP's audio performance . Rest you can buy the laptop based on that configuration . If you read this thread then you will know that I also looked at that configuration .


----------



## karan_c1990 (May 9, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I know the configuration is very good ! Play a game on it for 15 minutes and you will have a good enough place to cook food .
> 
> XPS 15 comes with JBL and beats HP's audio performance . Rest you can buy the laptop based on that configuration . If you read this thread then you will know that I also looked at that configuration .




I don't see any posts with an i7 config. on this thread,

Also,(just asking for my knowledge since I am interested in buying the HP one) how do you know the HP heats too much?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 10, 2011)

karan_c1990 said:


> I don't see any posts with an i7 config. on this thread,
> 
> Also,(just asking for my knowledge since I am interested in buying the HP one) how do you know the HP heats too much?



I viewed 6017 TX . I know HP heats so much because my friend has it . We dont need Gas to boil Milk .

Whenever you like a laptop read atleast 5 reviews of it before putting that in the shortlist . Read the Dell XPS 15 review on notebookcheck . It has a score of 87 . I dont have i7 and full hd so 80 is a good enough score there .


----------



## karan_c1990 (May 10, 2011)

I can't find any 6017TX reviews sadly , but the Dell is a great machine too so good luck with it buddy.  I will probably wait out a bit more till I get a few feedbacks about the HP one.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 10, 2011)

Sure man . Do your research . Also , Looks for reviews of 6 series . You will find more .


----------



## xtremevicky (May 18, 2011)

My laptop has arrived . It took it 7 working days.

Will post a initial review soon .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

Congrats man. Awesome buy 

How are games working? Must be super smooth


----------



## xtremevicky (May 19, 2011)

I was hooked to the laptop for hours . Ended up sleeping very less.

I only have FIFA and FM right now . FIFA was working like butter


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

Some Pics :-

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/desktopbz.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/img2712e.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/img2713m.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/857/img2714t.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img2715p.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img2716i.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/indexki.jpg/


----------

